# Dry Run



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Going to have to re-think the covering over our grow out pen. We didn't have enough support under the top tarp and with almost 9 inches of rain over the holiday it caught a.LOT of water that we had to siphon off and ended up poking holes in the tarp. We are going to use the cattle panels from our too heavy chicken tractor then re-cover with the tarp and plastic. I hope DH will make it easier to roll up the sides for warm weather.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Without some type of support, tarps will sag in hard rains. I feel for you because it has happened to me. I started building coops using plywood for overhead cover instead of just a tarp, braced with 2x4's, then tarped over to protect the plywood. It's more expensive but worth it IMO. 
I've never used cattle panels. Let us know how they work out for you.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We did put some cross support but it just wasn't enough. I'm hoping the cattle panels covered with chicken wire will be enough. We don't want to buy sheet iron right now. Plus I'd like to be able to roll the sides up in warm temps.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had the same problem with the tarp sagging. I do have horse panels on top and the tarp sits nicely. Horse panels have 2x4 spaces, and I do like it. Cattle panels Covered with wire may just be more work.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, Seminole, they are already covered. DH did when he was making the tractor. If he was doing it now, then it would be more work.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> No, Seminole, they are already covered. DH did when he was making the tractor. If he was doing it now, then it would be more work.


Could you post pics once you get the panels up?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure! It may be a few days though before the grd dries enough for us to safely work in that area.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, here's a few pictures. #1 cattle panels (2) with chicken wire already on and folded. #2 cattle panels on top of hrow out pen and run to above the coop entry #3 just the chicken wire over the rest of the protected area.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Finished except for a little tape over a few holes in the plastic sheeting.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

A few more finished pictures.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The last 2 pix are before and after the plastic.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lookin good!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks great Nanny. No more sagging tarp or plastic when it rains.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

It looks really good!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now that I have horse panels, I should place the silkie tarp on top vs hanging at a slope inside the pen.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx,Z! Seminole, I think that might work better for you. We don't have any rain in the immediate forecast to see how well ours will work, yet.


----------

